# llançar una pols?



## Cracker Jack

Hola. Per pura curiositat o curiositat lingüística, voldria saber si existeix en català ''llançar/tirar una pols com equivalent de ''echar un polvo'' en castellà? Sé que es una traducció literal. Em sembla inadequat pero la veritat es què no sé exactament.  S'entén aquesta frase?

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Cracker!

No, la veritat és que no s'entén, aquesta expressió. En català, col·loquialment, diríem "fotre un clau". També se sent molt sovint, però, "fer un polvo", un castellanisme, és clar. Però res de "pols"; un "polvo" és un "clau".

Salut!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies bet.  Sembla francèsa la paraula fotre.  Si no m'equivoco, el fotre és l'infinitiu de fotut com estic fotut.  Per atzar, he consultat el gran diccionari i hi es posa que fotre vol dir ''Tenir relació sexual amb una dona.  Em pregunto perquè es fa esment especificament de dona quan es pot tenir-la amb qualsevol persona.

De tota manera, no savia que clau també tenia context sexual.  El que savia era que hi havia 2 significats ambdós - masculí - un objecte metàl.lic que va amb martell en la fusteria i feminí - un instrument per obrir la porta.  Ara, ve el tercer clau.

Moltes gràcies una altre vegada.


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:


> Moltes gràcies bet.  Sembla francesa la paraula fotre.  Si no m'equivoco, el fotre és l'infinitiu de fotut com estic fotut.  Per atzar, he consultat el gran diccionari i hi es posa que fotre vol dir ''Tenir relació sexual amb una dona.  Em pregunto perquè es fa esment específicament de dona quan es pot tenir-la amb qualsevol persona.



Tens tota la raó del món. No m'havia fixat que deia això, el diccionari. 

Parlant de "fotre", però, aquest significat de tenir relacions sexuals és l'últim cas en què fem servir aquest verb. Suposo que el diccionari el posa en primer lloc per etimologia i per significat primari, però és l'última idea que ve al cap quan diem "fotre". La resta d'accepcions del diccionari són les normals en què ho fem servir (fer, robar, menjar, beure, molestar...). És un verb "comodí", d'ús col·loquial, per a molts altres. 

Quan abans he dit "fotre un clau", aquest "fotre" no es refereix a això, sinó que substitueix "fer": es podria dir "fer un clau", però ja que dius "clau", que és argot, doncs "fotre" hi enganxa millor. 



> De tota manera, no sabia que clau també tenia context sexual.  El que sabia era que hi havia 2 significats ambdós - masculí - un objecte metàl.lic que va amb martell en la fusteria i femení - un instrument per obrir la porta.  Ara, ve el tercer clau.


Sí.  Però recorda que és argot.

Salut!


----------



## Enric Pérez

Malauradament, em sembla que en temes de l’argot sexual el castellà ens porta molt avantatge. Ara mateix se m’acudeixen moltes maneres de referir-me a l’acte sexual en castellà (però això ara no toca) i només “fotre un clau” en català. Ara bé, estic segur de què en coneixeu moltes més... Algú s’anima?


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
A veure també es diu "fotre o fer un polvet" que com deia la betulina ve del castellà, tot i que dient "polvet" sembla que sigui més català... 

També es pot dir "follar" o "cardar" (estan al diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia).
De totes maneres, Cracker, és una mica "lleig" dir aquests verbs si, per exemple, estàs parlant amb la teva parella...  
Millor utilitza "fer l'amor". També es diu sovint "fer-ho", on "ho" substitueix l'amor.

Espero que això t'ajudi!
Fins ara!
X:


----------



## Enric Pérez

És clar! Ara em fas recordar una cançó molt divertida (crec que de Dagoll Dagom a l'obra "T'odio, amor meu") que es deia "Fem l'amor"

Evidentment aquesta és la manera més "políticament correcte" de dir-ho, però m'interessaria conèixer altres formes més "naturals"  

Enric


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per les vostres aportacions sobretot a betulina per les correccions.  Avui, he après noves expressions : fer un clau, fotre un clau, fer-ho.


----------



## ernest_

També hi ha _tirar-se _(una persona), però això no és una expressió que facis servir amb la persona que t'has tirat (ja que és una mica despectiu), sinó quan ho expliques a algú altre, com en: _me la vaig tirar_.


----------



## Mei

Ah, també hi ha "picar-se a algú" igual que "tirar-se". (Gràcies Ernest, no me'n recordava )

Mei


----------



## ildure

Encara existeix el "fornicar" :?

--50% fora de tòpic--

'fer' un pols (que no llençar) sí que hi és, però en un sentit molt diferent, en castellà seria "echar un pulso" (o és 'hechar'? sempre em confonc :$).


PD (de modificació):
En un principi ho havia escrit bé.. després he dubtat i posat malament (com sol passar amb tot jeje) però ja ho he corretgit... gràcies *megane_wang*


----------



## megane_wang

"Fornicar" sí que existeix, encara que no es fa servir gaire... com si hagués quedat limitat a un registre més aviat religiós. Ben bé que suggereix una actitud més aviat animal, molt lluny del "fer l'amor"...

Pel que deies d'"echar un pulso", és així: "echar". -- ai, ai, ai, que caiem un 90% fora de tòpic  --


----------

